# Quick Bulky Knit Slouch Hat Pattern



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

'Big Easy' Slouch Hat. You can make this hat in a weekend with some bulky yarn and size 10 needles. It's worked in the round. This is one hat with plenty of room for HAIR. It will keep your head and ears cozy without smashing your hair.

Photos show it worked up in both thick and thin wool, and smooth wool. One size (M/L).

$5.00

Pattern Specs:

Yarn: Los Andes by Aslan Trends, (2 skeins) or similar bulky wt. yarn to get gauge.
(Approx. 160 yards bulky wt. yarn.) Pink model is shown in Los Andes, a thick and thin yarn. Blue model pictured below is worked in a smooth bulky wool of the same gauge.
Needles: Size 10 circulars in the following lengths: 16 for ribbed band, 24 for hat body, set of size 10 dpn for crown decreases.
Gauge: 13 sts per 4 in stockinette.

Pattern is an _Instand Download_ on Etsy.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110385922/knitting-pattern-the-big-easy-slouch-hat?ref=v1_oth...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very nice - I especially like the yarn used in the last one. This would be ideal for my daughters with big hair (unlike myself!)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really retroxx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it!!! I have a lot of long thick hair so this will be perfect for me


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely hat, beautiful colors!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this hat!!! I wear my hair short but it's so cute I may have to make this one anyhow.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful patterning of the yarn in this design!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the textured yarn


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty...love the yarn. Your work is very nice, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great design


----------

